# Little bit of history....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

So you all may know that my bosc has gotten MBD, mean Metabolic Bone Disease. I have been treating this disease since a week after X-mas. It started with the shakes and the limb spazums. Then i made a post about this video asking what is happening? Video (Click*) I was told it could have been a few things, but after a million questions it all got narrowed down to 1# anser "MBD" . I was told to pump up on the Calcium, lot's of bone and UV, so ive been treating her with all the info i recieved and now she seemes to be getting 10x better... Here are a Few pics:

(This pic i took when she was so weak she could not walk)









(She is super depressed in this pic)









(She loved how i put the heater under the blanket, and she was able to sleep with out having to bask)









( I was giving her lots of calcium lol its not milk)









(I would put little piles of calcium in the corner of her tank so the crixs would be running in it, and be getting dusted all the time)









(This is her a few days after the MBD started)

























Ok, this is where she starts to recover...

My daily cleaning was done like this...

( Strip the tank bare)









(throw the bosc in the tub lol)









(it took me a wile to teach her how to ballance in the water but look at her now)









(just cilling)









Wile my bosc was bathing, i would clean the rocks, clean the towels, and the whole viv...

(This is my bucket i use to clean all my pets, right now im heat treating the towel she uses)









(plus i dont miss the rocks, here here drying)

















(Then i will put down paper new paper towels)

























after that i will go get the bosc wrap her in a towel and place her in the viv...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

( My bosc in the towel, you can see her tail on the right)









(unwraping)

































Here is the part of putting all the stuff back....

(Im homeless) lol









(put rocks in the tank)









(More)









(Funny thing is once i put her water in she spilled it)









(just finished her heat towel)









( just some final touches, UV light)

























So that is my normal maniance....


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

And now she is getting back to health, with alot of activaty...

















































There is more, i am still fighting the Fungal infection on her tail.

(just some pics i took at the end of everythin)

































That comes to the end of the story lol

any questions or conserns, i dont mind ansering.

Thanks.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

You really want him to be basking as much as possible. It will help him process the calcium he needs so bad. I would take the heater and blanket out, so he has to bask.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

The towel is at the right had of the viv the towel is not hot but warm. ( for the cool nights)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck man!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome glad to see thats your monitor is starting to come around jsut keep doing what your doing









anymore questions just ask away


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

funk, i picked her up for a moment and all i heard was "crack-crumble" it did not sound good, im horrified, do you guys think her bone could be that fragiale? sp or it's just them cracking?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

not sure if its noticable pain from it i would take it to the vet


----------

